# Angeln auf Mallorca



## albee (26. Juni 2004)

Hallo!

Ich fliege in wenigen Tagen nach Mallorca und wollte meine Angelsachen natürlich NICHT zu Hause lassen.
Ich hatte vor evt auf Raubfisch zu gehen. Was habe ich da für chancen? Mit welchem Köder? Wobbler? Spinner? Jings? 
Ich bin in can pastilla, also 3 km westlich von Palma. 
Wäre glücklich über jedes Posting, 

Gruß und Petra geil!


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (27. Juni 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca*

@albee
 Hi,zuerst solltest du dich informieren wegen Sportgepäck bei deiner Airline.
 Ruten sind kein Handgepäck.
 Angeln im Mittelmeer = Fantastisch.
 Du kannst jede Art von Angeln betreiben,da hoher Artenreichtum.
 Würde mich aber zuerst am Hafen oder Fischmarkt erkundigen,was zur Zeit
 gefangen wird,und einheimische Angler beobachten ( sehr wichtig ).
 War zwar selber noch nicht auf Malle,aber Nordafrika ist mir bekannt.
 Mittelmeer ist Mittelmeer,da gibts keine Grenzen.

 Petri Seeteufelfreund


----------



## 1a-angelshop.de (10. Juli 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca*

Hallo,


komme gerade aus Spanien Moraira (gegenüber von Ibiza auf dem Festland)

*Devise: Doraden statt Dorsche #: *

Angeln dort vom Felsenufer aus (Felsen/Klippen zwischen den Stränden) oder im Hafen oder Hafenmole

vorwiegend wird mit Brot geangelt längere Bolo-Rute oder Stippe mit feinem Gerät 

Auch Grundangeln mit Wurm, Muschel oder Fetzenköder

Spinnangeln mit kleinem Twister und Spirolino-Montage (keine schweren Jig-Köpfe, da sonst ständig Hänger und oberflächennahe Führung erforderlich)


----------



## Agalatze (10. Juli 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca*

hallo, ich habe schon öfters auf mall geangelt.
da sind große meeräschen zu fangen. allerdings nicht immer ganz einfach. musst auch gucken wo sie sind. und natürlich diverse andere fischarten die ich nicht mit namen kenne. sogar kleine rochen und seezungen haben wir schon gefangen.
köder am besten bei anderen abbucken. ansonsten gibt es im sand ca 40-60cm tief kleine würmer. die sehen aus als hätten sie einen ölfilm drauf von der farbe her. mit denen kannst du gut angeln. und die blinker natürlich nicht vergessen.
viel glück
gruß agalatze


----------



## powermike1977 (11. Juli 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca*

moin!
werde auch gegen ende august auf die insel gehen. habe in einem anderen posting schon mal gelesen, dass man sehr gut in saemtlichen haefen mallorca's die angler beobachten sollte. das werde ich auf jeden fall tun. 
wenn du ueber den "passeo" westlich in palma einfaehrst, gibts auch schon einen unuebersehbaren angelshop. muss mich aber selber noch besser erkundigen.


----------



## 1a-angelshop.de (11. Juli 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca*



			
				Agalatze schrieb:
			
		

> hallo, ich habe schon öfters auf mall geangelt.
> da sind große meeräschen zu fangen. allerdings nicht immer ganz einfach. musst auch gucken wo sie sind.


Die sind nach meiner Erfahrung meistens im hafen oder den Wellenbrechern drumrum.

Füttern wichtig!

ganz verrückt nach Brot - bagett - das innere an den Haken, mit der Krume füttern

oder kleine Sardinenstücke - auch hier anfüttern

wichtig! - sehr scheu - feines gerät - macht dann auch richtig Spasssss


----------



## Agalatze (11. Juli 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca*

stimmt !
mir ist gerade noch was eingefallen zu den meeräschen.
benutze dafür am besten kleine drillinge. damit hakst du sie am besten wenn sie das brot lutschen. ich habe soviele fische schon am lutschen gehabt, sie dann aber nicht bekommen bis ich die drillinge nahm.


----------



## 1a-angelshop.de (11. Juli 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca*



			
				Agalatze schrieb:
			
		

> stimmt !
> mir ist gerade noch was eingefallen zu den meeräschen.
> benutze dafür am besten kleine drillinge. damit hakst du sie am besten wenn sie das brot lutschen. ich habe soviele fische schon am lutschen gehabt, sie dann aber nicht bekommen bis ich die drillinge nahm.


Tolle Idee #v #v #v 

werd ich mir merken!

Ich habs vorige Woche noch sportlich gesehen - jedem "Lutscher" seine Chance - dafür aber geiles Wetter beim Angeln


----------



## Agalatze (11. Juli 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca*

ist ne umstrittene sache mit den drillingen...
aber funktionieren tut es.


----------



## BabbaSkum (12. Juli 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca*

Wieso umstritten? Machen es die Einheimischen nicht so? Oder gibt es Bestimmungen von denen ich nichts weiß? ;+ 
Fliege am 7Aug. nach Motril und möchte mich nicht unbeliebt machen. #: 
Gruß Babba #g


----------



## Agalatze (12. Juli 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca*

die einheimischen reißen sogar fische oder schießen sie mit kleinen harpunen.
deswegen brauchst du dir keine gedanken machen.
aber es ist ja nicht gerade die schonenste art fische zu fangen mit dem drilling.
viele angeln ja nur noch ohne widerhaken und so.
aber mach dir mal kein kopf. ersten sieht eh kein schwein dass es drillinge sind 
und zweitens wenn sie es sehen und keine ahnung haben ist es denen auch egal.
die einzigen die meckern können sind verfechter für völlige schonung der fische.
gruß agalatze


----------



## Dorschi (13. Juli 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca*

Männers wie sieht es denn auf Malloze mit Scheinen und Lizenzen aus?
Was braucht man denn so dort?


----------



## Agalatze (13. Juli 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca*

das weiss ich leider nicht.
habe ehrlich gesagt einfach drauf los geangelt.


----------

